# just read, currently reading and up next



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am interested in what everyone has just finished reading, is currently reading and what is next on your tbr list
I'll go first
Just read    Executive Privelege    by Phillip Margolin
currently reading      Containment    by Christian Cantrell
up next          The Wild's Call      Jeri Smith-Ready


----------



## Wilker (Oct 17, 2010)

Just read -_ Eyes of Silver Eyes of Gold_ by Ellen O'Connell

Currently Reading - _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_ by Rebecca Skloot

To read Next - _When Women First Wore Army Shoes _ by Ehel A Starbird


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a thread that's been keeping track of most of this info all year long:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17523.msg764976/topicseen.html#new


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I neglected to mention that I am also reading a dtb  River House, by Sarahlee Lawrence.  It is a beautifully written memoir.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just read Mrs. tuesday departure.

up next: Space Junque

both indies


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been stuck on reading Peter F. Hamilton's Night Dawn Trilogy for the last month.  Can't remember what I was reading before this and won't know till next month what will be reading next... long book(s)  

It's good enough to keep reading, not quite exciting enough to breeze through it.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Just read: Draculas - Konrath, Crouch, Kilborn, Wilson

Reading now: The Red Church: Scott Nicholson

Up next: either Chill Waters by Joan Hovey or Chasing Hunter by Cort Malone or The Bishop by Stephen James


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Just Read:* The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot (Historical Non-fiction)
*Currently Reading: * Ruled Britannia by Harry Turtledove (Alternate History)
*Up Next: * Mistborn: The Final Empire by Brandon Sanderson (Fantasy)


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

just read:  Memorial Day by Vince Flynn
currently reading :  Don't Vote, It just encourages the bastards by PJ O'Rourke
Up Next:  Autobiography of Mark Twain


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just Finished: _Guilty Pleasures_ by Laurell K. Hamilton (loved it)

Currently Reading: _Dark Rider_ by Kathrynn Dennis (meh)
Current Audio: _Frederica_ by Georgette Heyer (too soon to tell)

Up Next: _The Surgeon_ by Tess Gerritsen (maybe)


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Ack. Making me commit to my next book...

Just finished: _A Drink Before the War_ by Dennis Lehane
Currently reading: _Necropath_ by Eric Brown
Up next: _His Majesty's Dragon_ by Naomi Novik

Still might read Eric Flint's _1632_ or Brandon Sanderson's _Mistborn_ instead of Novik's book, though.

*Update*: Finished _Necropath_, and went with _1632_. I'm thinking my next book will be _Agatha H and the Airship City_ (It's available now for $6 on Webscription.net. On Amazon.com, it's not out yet and will cost $2 more.).


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished reading the last Grave series book by Jeaniene Frost.

I am currently reading _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ by Larsson

and I plan on reading _Last Sacrifice_ which is the last book to the Vampire Academy series by Richelle Mead.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

gina1230 said:



> Up Next: _The Surgeon_ by Tess Gerritsen (maybe)


Great book and a great series to get into!


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Just read: The Trophy Collector. good read
Reading: Lullaby - meh, hasn't grabbed me and I'm over halfway through - feel like I'm reading it to finish it, not because I'm enjoying it.
Up Next: Hmm...maybe the first Wheel of Time.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Just read: October Breezes by Maria Hooley

Currently reading: Powerless: The Shadowing by Jason Letts

Next up: Abominable by William Meikle


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I just finished The Passage by Justin Cronin
I am now reading The First Annual Grand Prairie Rabbit Festival by Ken Wheaton  (Funny story)
Next I will begin Under The Dome by Stephen King


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just read: Moscow Rules by Daniel Silva

Currently reading: The Queen of Bedlam by Robert McCammon

Up next: The Girl Who Played with Fire by Steig Larsson


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

*Currently reading*
What a Gentelman wants - Caroline Linden
Honest Illusions - Nora Roberts
*just read*
The Grand Sophie - Georgette Heyer
The Heir - Grace Burrowes
*reading next*
Not sure
The Dark Road to Darjeeling - Deanna Raybourn
The Iron Duke - Meljean Brook
or something that just comes to me


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just read: The Charybdis series by KA Thompson
Currently reading:Borrowed Time by Maureen Miller
Up Next: Call me Mrs Miracle by Debbie Mcomber


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Just finished Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet  (great book)
Just started Blackout
Up next is Wolf Hall


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Finished The Witching Hour and The Moon and Sixpence

Currently reading Sacred Games and The Ruby in Her Navel

Up next The Glass Room


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Just read: October Breezes by Maria Hooley
> 
> Currently reading: Powerless: The Shadowing by Jason Letts
> 
> Next up: Abominable by William Meikle


Thanks J.M.! Hopefully it's working out for you!

Just read Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban

Currently reading: Switched by Amanda Hocking

Next: In Decline by Mike Crane


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just hit a wrong key somewhere as I typed, and my unfinished, unspellchecked message was sent! Sorry! 
Here's the corrected version.


Just read: The Girl Who Chased the Moon by Sarah Addison Allen. I kept wanting to like this better than I actually did, because so many online comments about this book were glowing, and I did like the main characters and cared about what happened to them. But the actual writing style didn't appeal to me, and the ending was too "over the moon" happily ever after. 

Currently Reading and so far really enjoying: Percival's Planet by Micheal Byers.

Up next - Well, my current book has 9010 locations and I'm on location 413, so it will be a while before I pick the next one.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Just read: _Last Argument of Kings_ by Joe Abercrombie
Currently reading: _Mistborn_ by Brandon Sanderson
Next up: _Winter Solstice_ by Rosamunde Pilcher

On audiobook:
Just listened to: _All Things Wise and Wonderful_ by James Herriot
Currently listening to: _A Christmas Carol_ by Charles Dickens (wonderful reading by BJ Harrison available on Audible.com)
Next up: probably an Amelia Peabody mystery by Elizabeth Peters


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks J.M.! Hopefully it's working out for you!
> 
> Just read Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I've stopped on it though until Santa drops off my Kindle. I'm going blind reading on my computer!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I finished Ruby in Her Navel and Started Pictures of the Mind. Oops! I guess The Glass Room wasn't up next after all ...


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Just read: 
Full Dark No Stars by Stephen King
Saint Training by Elizabeth Fixmer

Currently Reading: 

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins

Next in line: 
Catching Fire
Mockingjay
Room 
The White Tiger


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just read: _Six Geese a Slaying_ -Donna Andrews

Currently reading: _The Judge who Stole Christmas_ -Randy Singer

Next up: (not sure yet) _A Dog's Purpose_ - W. Bruce Cameron
_Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen
_Nyphron Rising_ - Michael J. Sullivan
HP #7
_Rembrandt Affair_ - Daniel Silva
(or maybe something else)

N


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Last read, The Unvanquished by William Faulkner
currently reading The Black Arrow by Robert Luis Stevenson
Up next, Clear at First Light (I think that's the title) by Hemmingway.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Just read:
 

Currently reading:


Up next:


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Just read: Eustace Chisholm and the Works by James Purdy. 12 on a scale of 10. 

Currently reading: Selected Poems by Paul Auster. 

Up next: Haven't quite decided, but I'm leaning toward Collected Stories of Isaac Bashevis Singer.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Just read:  Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins

Currently reading:  A Hundred Years of Japanese Film by Donald Richie

Up Next:  Warriors of Art A Guide to Contemporary Japanese Artists by Yumi Yamaguchi


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally finished _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_, thought it was okay but I really didn't think it was as brilliant as everyone said it would be. I saw a lot of the things coming that it hinted around to early on.

Going to start _Last Sacrifice_ by Richelle Mead and then I think I will start one of the Indie authors I have. I haven't decided yet which one but I have a list piling up.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just read Collusion by Stuart Neville, love it

Now reading Volks Game

Next up trying to get some danged writing done...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Steve, what's Auster like as a poet? His prose is so stripped-down, I'm wondering about his poetry ... do you recomend it?

Also, do you read poetry collections straight through, like a novel? I find I dip into them in between things. I don't think I have the sustained attention to read poem after poem after poem and really absorb them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just Read:  Cold Copper Tears, by Glen Cook 

Now reading:  Flashman on the March, by George MacDonald Fraser

Next:  The Grand Design:  Strategy and the Civil War, by Donald Stoker (that's not for sure, but I'll want something serious after two whimsical books)


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just read: Infected by Scott Sigler
Currently reading: Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro
Up next: Not sure, maybe Darkness Take My Hand by Dennis Lehane or Torment by Jeremy Bishop.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Just reread Stephen Crane's The Red Badge of Courage, which takes the reader through all the emotions and changes in a young man who is off to battle the enemy in the US civil war.  It is so good that I am still seeing and hearing those scenes in my imagination.  Wonderful book.  Easy to see why it's become a classic.  This is the kind of book that challenges me want to be a better writer.  And in fact, that made me want to become a writer in the first place.

Joan Hall Hovey


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I made a commitment to read an indie every other book. So...

Just read - The Blade Itself (couldn't finish) by Joe Abercrombie (the last book I finished was Draculas by Konrath & friends)

Currently Reading - The Bright of the Sky by Kay Kenyon

To read Next - No Good Deed by Mary McDonald


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Just Read:* _Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins
*Currently Reading:* _An Echo In The Bone_ by Diana Gabaldon
*Up Next:* Either _The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake_ by Aimee Bender, or _Jane Austen: A Life_ by Claire Tomalin


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Just read: Be Cool by Elmore Leonard
Currently reading: Bitter Shadows by Vicki Tyley and (non-fic) The Nazi Doctors
To be read: Guido Henkel's Terrorlord

Scott


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Just finished Camille by Tess Oliver.

Currently reading On Promised Land by Kae Cheatham.

Next up is Night Touch by John C. Hamilton.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Reading State of Rebellion. Up next: Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Woof (Oct 1, 2010)

Just finished _Dead or Alive_ by Clancy and Blackwell. Actually here looking right now for a new batter up!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Just read _The Sugar House_ by Laura Lippman

reading _The Weight of Glass_ by Stuart Heatherington

In the hole _The Trophy Hunter_ by J.M. Zambrano


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Just finished: Too Big To Fail by Andrew Ross Sorkin and Immortal In Death by J.D. Robb
Currently reading: The Sex Club by L.J. Sellers 
Up next: probably Secrets To Die For by L.J. Sellers and Old Filth by Jane Gardam


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

joanhallhovey said:


> Just reread Stephen Crane's The Red Badge of Courage, which takes the reader through all the emotions and changes in a young man who is off to battle the enemy in the US civil war. It is so good that I am still seeing and hearing those scenes in my imagination. Wonderful book. Easy to see why it's become a classic. This is the kind of book that challenges me want to be a better writer. And in fact, that made me want to become a writer in the first place.
> 
> Joan Hall Hovey


Thanks for reminding me about this book. I'm going to go grab it right now!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just read:  Protect and Defend  by Vince Flynn
Currently reading -  The Girl Who  Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larssen
Planning to read  (this is hard) - Path of the Assassin  by  Brad Thor


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Just read: the first 2 books in Amanda Hocking's Trylle series and chomping at the bit for #3 to come out

Reading: One Day by David Nicholls

Up Next: Not sure, but it'll be by one of the KB authors...


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just read "The Breach"

Now reading "The Terror" by Dan Simmons

Have two or three going at once these days. Hard to say.


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

Just read:

The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
and The Art of Racing in the Rain, by Garth Stein. Two very different books but both very good.


reading now:
Half Broke Horses by Jeannette Walls

Next in line:
either The testament or Ford County, both by John Grisham.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Finished The Terror

Starting World War Z

Next up, one of a gazillion. I really, really need to stop ordering new books


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

just read: collected poems, by paul auster

now reading: dans le cafe de la jeunesse perdu (at the cafe of lost youth) by patrick modiano.

up next: probably (again) the complete stories of isaac bashevis singer


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Just Read:
State of Rebellion

Currently Reading:
Uncivil Liberties

Up Next:
Fifth Avenue


----------



## MajorRam (Dec 24, 2010)

Just Read:
Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter  by Seth Grahame-Smith

currently reading: 
Ancient Awakening (The Ancient)  by Matthew Bryan Laube  ( should be done tomorrow)

Up next: (actually continuing) 
Empire in Black and Gold (Shadows of the Apt 1)  by Adrian Tchaikovsky


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Just read: Mockingjay

Reading now: Talking to girls about Duran Duran (on phone), Fireflies in December (Kindle), Home in time for Christmas (audio)

Next up: I remember nothing (Nora Ephrom on phone) The year she fell (Kindle)


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

Just Finished: The Thing On The Doorstep - H.P. Lovecraft. Very good, but very HPL. Wouldn't make anyone who didn't like him change their mind.

Reading: The Complete Sherlock Holmes. Ashamed to say I've never read any of these before...

Up Next: I think it will be some short stories by Joyce Carol Oates, but may change my mind!

thanks
James


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, you have such a treat ahead of you, reading the Holmes stories for the first time!


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

I hope so; I like the first one so far!


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just read:
Immortal           Burd, Lauren
Mech (Imperium Series)	B. V. Larson

Reading:  
Wish	                        Alexandra Bullen

Waiting:
The Blood That Bonds Christopher Buecheler

Plus reading DTB:

Bitten             Kelley Armstrong


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

James Everington said:


> I hope so; I like the first one so far!


Update: finshed A Study In Scarlett. Really good!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I just finished Love, by Toni Morrison.

I am closing in on the last few percentage points of Sacred Games.

Up next -- I try to have one short and one long book going at the same time, when I need a break from the behemoths. Next short book: Tinkers, the Pulitzer winner; it's on sale for $5! Long: Hmmm, maybe:










or a reread of:










Which I LOVED in high school!

or possibly:










Although James is tempting me to read Sherlock Holmes again -- love those stories so much.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Just finished: Darcia Helle's Enemies and Playmates

Currently reading: The Case of the Fenced-in Woman (Perry Mason) by Erle Stanley Gardner

Up next: no freaking clue. I'll decide when it's time.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just finished: "Call me Mrs. Miracle" by Debbie Macomber
currently reading:"1022 Evergreen Place" by Debbie Macomber
Upnext:"The Sex Club" by LJ Sellers


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

James Everington said:


> I hope so; I like the first one so far!


Once you finish Homles, you should consider Laurie King's Mary Russell series, where she revives Sherlock's character, when he's much older. The first is The BeeKeeper's Apprentice. They are really fun and interesting to read!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Finished The Witching Hour and The Moon and Sixpence
> 
> Currently reading Sacred Games and The Ruby in Her Navel
> 
> Up next The Glass Room


Hope you like The Glass Room. It is my favorite book of 2010. And by the way, if you haven't already done so check out the website of the real house -- it will enhance the experience of the book.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, Libby! I LOVED the book. And right after I finished it, I Googled the house. It was great to see how it matched up with the house I pictured while reading, and I was impressed with how faithfully Mawer rendered the details of the room.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I got the Mortal Instrument Series for Christmas so I just finished the second one, City Of Ashes (Cassandra Clare is the author) and am now reading City of Glass.

As for what is next, well I have a ton of Indie books I need to read so I guess I will choose one from the list.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Just Finshed: Uncivil Liberties

Just Started: Fifth Avenue

Up Next: False Refuge


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Julie Christensen said:


> Once you finish Homles, you should consider Laurie King's Mary Russell series, where she revives Sherlock's character, when he's much older. The first is The BeeKeeper's Apprentice. They are really fun and interesting to read!


Second this...The Mary Russell books are among my all-time favorites, and the whole series is available in the Kindle Store.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Just read: Agatha H and the Airship City by Phil & Kaja Foglio
Currently reading: Whatever I get assigned in the Reading Game tomorrow
Up next: Clementine by Cherie Priest


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Just finished "The Prince of Tides" and "Hotel at the Corner of Bitter and Sweet"

Currently reading "Unbroken" and "The Source"(last read in the early 70's).

Up next: Teddy Roosevelt Triology--"The Rise of TR", "Theodore Rex" and "Colonel Roosevelt" by Edmund Morris.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Just read:



Currently reading:



Up next:


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Just read: The Red Church by Scott Nicholson
Currently reading: Throne of Jade by Naomi Novik
Reading next: The Black God's War by Moses Siregar


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Nick, you listed two of my favorites--Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet and The Source were two of my faves from 2009. 

I just finished Mr. Monster by Dan Wells (delightfully creepy sequel to I Am Not a Serial Killer--can't wait for book 3).

Currently reading The Book Thief (finally--it's been on my TBR list forever).

Up next: Gordon Ryan's State of Rebellion trilogy


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Annette, I've got the Book Thief waiting, too -- but my book club is going to read it together.

Just read: The Case of the Fenced-in Woman (Erle Stanley Gardner; yep, a Perty Mason novel!)

Currently reading: The Devil's Punchbowl by Greg Iles -- possibly the best book I've read in a year or two

Currently reading on my nightstand: Aunt Dimity's Death by Nancy Atherton

Up next: Either Melody Lane's Banger Sisters or Piers Anthony's Bio of an Ogre.


----------



## Kimberly Montague (Jan 3, 2011)

Just read: Torn by Amanda Hocking
Currently re-reading: Lord of the Flies (with my students)
Up Next Hopefully: Ascend (#3 in the series by Amanda Hocking)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just read: Think of a Number by John Verdon
Now reading: Lonely Is the Soldier by our own Jeff Hepple
Up Next: Probably Volks Game by Brent Gehlfi


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just read:  Blood Alone, A Billy Boyle World War II Mystery, by James Benn

Now reading:  Columbus in the Americas, by William Least Heat-Moon

Up Next:  An Ace of the Eight, An American Fighter Pilot's War in Europe, by Norman Fortier


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Julie Christensen said:


> Once you finish Homles, you should consider Laurie King's Mary Russell series, where she revives Sherlock's character, when he's much older. The first is The BeeKeeper's Apprentice. They are really fun and interesting to read!


I have heard a lot of good stuff about that series.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Just Read: False Refuge
Reading: The Cemetery Vote
Up Next: Four Years from Home


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Just read: The Worst Hard Time by Timothy Egan (non-fiction)
Currently reading: The Mote in God's Eye by Larry Niven (science fiction)
Up next: Lead Me On by (romance). I must admit yo be fearful of the romance for the Kindle  Board Games.


----------



## Cherilyn (Dec 27, 2010)

Currently Reading - The Tea Rose by Jennifer Donnelly
Just Finished - The Room by Emma Donaghue (loved it)
Up Next - TBD  However, Dracula is a possibility or Mockingjay or whatever else fancies me at the moment.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

Just read: Heidegger's Glasses by Thaisa Frank
Currently reading: The Ritual Bath by Faye Kellerman 
Currently reading also: Wolf and the Dove by Kathleen E. Woodiwiss
Up next: The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (this book just "cut in line" because I learned my husband is coincidentally listening to the book. If the beginning is any indication, other books by this author may well "cut in line" too.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just read: Wish by Alexandra Bullen
Reading: Haven by Justin Kemppainen
Waiting: The Blood That Bonds by Christopher Buecheler

Plus reading DTB: The Time Travelers Wife  (Read twice already, proberbly my favorite book ever), want it in ebook format (UK).


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

Just read: The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins

Reading: Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
Reading: Kushiel's Justice by Jacqueline Carey

Waiting: Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
Waiting: Princes of Ireland by Edward Rutherford


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Just read: A Lonely Death by Charles Todd
Currently reading: A Corpse at St. Andrews by Mel Starr

Haven't decided what to read next...probably a Lindsay Davis Falco mystery.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Just read:      The Wild's Call      by Jeri Smith-Ready
currently reading:      Cutting For Stone      by Abraham Verghese
Currently reading dtb:  River House  by  Sarahlee Lawrence
up next:    Daughter of Joy  by Kathleen Morgan


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Just read:  Heidigger's Glasses and The Merchant of Venice.  (That is a very strange juxtaposition, btw.)

Currently reading:  not.  Going stir crazy and tired of being in the house.

Up next:  I may just do eeniemeeniemineymo.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Indy and Mrs. K, I just started Heidegger's Glasses last night -- what did you think of it? 

I just finished A Voyage Long and Strange

In addition to Heidegger's Glasses, I'm still reading Ramona. The descriptions of California landscape are spot-on, and the minor characters are very well realized. The two young lovers, though, are soppy cliches -- and since they're our protagonists, that makes it heavy going.

Up next -- Let the Great World Spin, I think.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Just finished:  The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society

Currently reading:  Water for Elephants

Up Next:  Not sure yet, possibly Clan of the Cave Bear or Outlander.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Just read:  Secrets to the Grave by Tami Hoag
Currently reading:  Ashes by Scott Nicholson
Up next:  I think that it will either be True Evil by Greg Iles or Something Borrowed by Emily Giffin


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Just Read ; Ashes by Scott Nicholson
Reading:    Shades of Green by Ian Woodhead
Next up:    Silver by Steven Savile

All Kindleboards members


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I finished Heidegger's Glasses -- I have a few quibbles, but wow what a striking and original book.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Just Read: The Light Fantastic by Terry Pratchett
Currently Reading: Shards of Honor by Lois McMaster Bujold
Up Next: Gun, With Occasional Music by Jonathan Lethem


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Then: DOG EATS DOG by Iain Levison (for a book discussion)
Now: THE POT THIEF WHO STUDIED PTOLEMY by J. Michael Orenduff
(This book is different from my usual fare, but I'm enjoying the character, the southwest setting, and the intriguing set up.)
Next: THE FIRST RULE by Robert Crais or YOU ARE NEXT by Katia Lief

L.J.


----------



## chris v (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all, wow so many books to choose from! I am reading Carolyn Hart's Letter from Home, really great mystery (I'm always behind on reading it seems.). 

Actuallly have several books going - Reading The Fat Man, North Pole Noir, pretty unique from the elf's pov. (I'd done something similar and shorter using an elf for my Christmas at the North Pole Compound short story so why it caught my eye).

And I read the first chapter online of the upcoming book (releasing this month) Lily of the Nile about Cleopatra's daughter, Cleopatra Selene. Wow, very intriguing. Always was fascinated by Cleopatra so there is a growing list I need to get to. I need to get back to some historicals for a change of pace.

Happy Reading!
Christine Verstraete


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Just Read: The Cemetery Vote
Finishing (64% of the way in): Four Years From Home
Up Next: Decisions


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just read On Borrowed Time by Maureen Miller
Now reading Crocodile on the Sandbank by Elizabeth Peters.....I think I am going to like this series!
Now listening to Freedom by Jonathan Franzen
No idea what is up next


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just Finished:  At The Bride Hunt Ball- Funny
Currently Reading:  Carried Away by Jill Barnett (expecting it to be funny)
Up Next:  I don't know.  Something not funny.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just read Lonely is the Soldier,fun military action by our own Jeff Hepple.

Now reading The Sentry by Robert Crais (put Volks Game aside folr now, it is good but coulnd't wait for the Joe Pike novel  )

Next up, back to Volks Game or possibly another read through True Grit.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just finished: As I Die,Lying by Scott Nicholson
Currently reading: Take The Monkey's and Run by Karen Cantwell
Up Next: The Bean Tree's by Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

Just read: Millie's Fling by Jill Mansel (loved it!)
Currently Reading:  Mrs. Tuesday's Departure by Suzanne Anderson (loving it!)
Up Next: Major Pettigrew's Last Stand by Helen Simonson (loved the sample and can't wait!)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 13, 2011)

I just read: Absurdistan by Gary Shteyngart (eh)
Am reading: Home Game by Michael Lewis (he's the best)
Need to read: The Imperfectionists by Tom Rachman


----------



## Mike Dennis (Apr 26, 2010)

Just read _My Gun Is Quick_ by Mickey Spillane.

Currently reading _Tripwire_ by Lee Child.

Up next: I don't know yet.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I just finished reading The Jade Owl by Edward Patterson.
I'm currently reading Breathing the Page by Betsy Warland
And I'm undecided about what to read next, I have a big TBR pile to choose from!

Debra


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Just read:  Cutting For Stone, by Abraham Verghese        ( a most excellent read!)
Currently reading:  Daughter of Joy, by Kathleen Morgan
Up next:  Rage Of Angels, by Sidney Sheldon


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

Just read:  Unbearable Lightness: A Story of Loss and Gain by Portia de Rossi

Currently reading: A Promise to Remember by Kathryn Cushman

Up next: Little Bee by Chris Cleave


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm working through Rachel Caine's Weather Warden Series. I'm on book 2


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Just Read: Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans

Reading: Jewel

About to read: A mystery by Louise Penny.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Just Read: Sandman - Doll's House by Neil Gaiman

Reading: The Death of Bunny Munro by Nick Cave

About to Read: Bright Shiny Morning by James Frey


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

JR: Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand

CR: The Haunted Hotel by Wilkie Collins

UN:


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just Read:
Vestal Virgin by Suzanne Tyrpak
Girl Who played with Fire: Stieg Larsson

Currently Reading:
Impeding Justice: Mel Comley
Four Years from Home: Larry Enright
Trevor's Song: Susan Gottfried

Up Next
In memory of Greed: Al Boudreau (I think)
Take No More: Seb Kirby

and lots more.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read: Cobra Trilogy by Timothy Zahn
Currently Reading:  Star Carrier Book Two by Ian Douglas
Up Next: Cobra War Book 1 by Timothy Zahn


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Just read: _Room_, Emma Donoghue
Reading: _Little Brother_, Cory Doctorow
Next up: Not sure, maybe _Matters of the Heart_ Danielle Steele


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

kindleworm said:


> I neglected to mention that I am also reading a dtb River House, by Sarahlee Lawrence. It is a beautifully written memoir.


I just love memoirs, nothing equals true life stories, don't you think? I'll be sure to check out the River House.


----------



## Jeff Sherratt Novelist (Feb 9, 2011)

Just Read: Faceless Killers - Mankelll

Currently Reading: Dogs of Riga - Mankell

Up Next: The Hangman's Daughter - Potzsch


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just read "Johnny Porno" by Charlie Stella

Now reading "Wake Up Dead" by Roger Smith, great violent noir almost finished

Next up probably "Swamplandia" on Kindle and likely "Outsourced" by Dave Zeltserman in trade paperback


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just Finished:Secrets to die For by LJ Sellers
Currently Reading: Thrilled to Death by LJ Sellers
Up Next: Passions of the Dead by LJ Sellers


----------



## MeikMeik (Feb 11, 2011)

Just Read: Flaming Dove: The Demon Angel by Daniel Arenson

Reading: Life, the Universe and Everything by Douglas Adams 

Next: The Tale of the Body Thief by Anne Rice


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

Just Read:  A Promise to Remember by Kathryn Cushman
Reading:    Little Bee by Chris Cleave
Up Next:    A Place of Yes by Bethenny Frankel


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Just read:  Rage Of Angels, by Sidney Sheldon
Reading:    Shadow Of Power, by Steve Martini
                Promise Of The Wolves, by Dorothy Hearst
Up Next:    The Shadow And Night, by Chris Walley


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Just: The Third Peregrination by Edward C. Patterson
Now: The Resurrection of Deacon Shader by Derek Prior
Soon: hmm...I may break out of Indieland for a bit and go for The Keep by F. Paul Wilson.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm currently reading a nonfiction book called _Everyday Life In Victorian London_. Next up on the list, _A POISONED SEASON_ by Tasha Alexander.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Now reading No Justice by Darcia Helle, and Caraliza by JB Kirkpatrick. Very different, both excellent.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

Just Read: Three Sisters by Helen Smith

Currently Reading: The Lightning Thief by Rick Riordan

Up Next: Not What She Seems by Victorine E. Lieske


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just read half of "Swamplandia" found it difficult to get into.

Now reading Joe R. Lansdale's "Devil Red," not one of his best but great fun (it's a Hap and Leonard novel)

Next up, probably the new Stephen Hunter. Started it and got distracted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just finished SARAH'S KEY -- excellent! Now reading AT RISK by Stella Rimington... not terribly impressed and I wanted to be. Next up: CROOKED LETTER CROOKED LETTER, which I started, put down for SARAH, and will try to pick up again.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just read: _Dead Man's Eye_ by Shaun Jeffrey

Currently reading: _The Punisher Max_ series ("graphic" novels #1-75)

Next: Probably _Siren_ by Tara Moss

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4968342-tyson-adams


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just read The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton - outstanding!!

Currently reading - Ten Degrees of Reckoning by Hester Rumberg

Up next -  Room by Emma Donoghue


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Just read: _The Night is for Hunting_ by John Marsden
Currently reading: I'm actually juggling quite a few, but I'll say _Shatter (The Children of Man)_ by Elizabeth Mock.
Up Next: _The Alchemaster's Apprentice_ by Walter Moers


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just finished Space Junque (didn't want to like it, didn't want to like it...not a scifi or space opera fan. sigh. liked it. a lot)
still reading Impeding Justice only because I have to be in the mood for crime. LOL
not sure what will be next.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Just finished SARAH'S KEY -- excellent! Now reading AT RISK by Stella Rimington... not terribly impressed and I wanted to be. Next up: CROOKED LETTER CROOKED LETTER, which I started, put down for SARAH, and will try to pick up again.


Hi Libby!

I loved Sarah's Key too! Instantly on my favorites list.


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

Just read: _Amber Magic_ by B.V. Larson

Currently reading: _The Goblin Market_ by Jennifer Hudock

Up next: Undecided...perhaps _Shadowmarch_ by Tad Williams


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read:  THE PLAINS OF PASSAGE by Jean Auel

Currently reading:  THE SHELTERS OF STONE by Jean Auel

Up next:  THE LAND OF PAINTED CAVES by yep, you guessed it - Jean Auel.  It's being released tomorrow, finally.  Been waiting for this one for years!


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Last book I actually finished: The Coffee Shop Chronicles of New Orleans (a mystery and much much more)

Last book I read but didn't finish:  Jewel

Currently reading: Death by Chocolate (a cozy murder mystery)

Up next: some book by Louise Penny (mystery author)


----------



## Moissanitejewel (Mar 17, 2011)

Just Read: Her Secret Bodyguard by Misha Crews

Currently Reading: Cuentos by Edwin Stark

Will Read: My bookclub hasn't decided yet. There's a little 'tussle' about what the next book is.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read: Ladies and Gentlemen...The Redeemers by Michael Scott Miller

Currently reading: Skinny Dip by Carl Hiaasen

Up next:  Harvest by Tess Garritsen


----------



## lolita006 (Jan 31, 2011)

just read 
jane eyre - charlotte bronte

reading next
the great gatsby - f scott fitzgerald
or
of mice and men by john steinbeck


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

Just read Grisham's The Confession and started reading Coben's Live Wire. Also reading the Bible, the book of Mark.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

*Just Read:* Ascend #3 in Amanda Hocking's Trylle Trilogy. Go Loki!
*Now Reading:* Blood of the Fold by Terry Goodkind. Trying so hard to finish this one. Started and stopped several times.
*Up Next:* Marked by Kim Richardson


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

Just Read - Twilight's Dawn by Anne Bishop

Currently Reading - She Who Dares, Wins by Candace Havens

Reading Next - The Iron Duke by Meljean Brook
                    Captured by a Rogue Lord by Katharine Ashe


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

LaRita said:


> Just read: THE PLAINS OF PASSAGE by Jean Auel
> 
> Currently reading: THE SHELTERS OF STONE by Jean Auel
> 
> Up next: THE LAND OF PAINTED CAVES by yep, you guessed it - Jean Auel. It's being released tomorrow, finally. Been waiting for this one for years!


Absolutely LOVED these books and am so pleased she's written another.

Last Read: The Terrible Zombie of Oz by L. Scullard (a humorous and slightly trippy reworking of the original)

Currently reading - The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins (It's totally absorbing and fantastic)

Next: The Host - Stephenie Meyer

I think I'm going to reread the other Jean M Auel books before I read her new one. I read them ages ago and they def deserve a second read.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

_Update:_

Just Read: The Lightning Thief by Rick Riordan

Currently Reading: Not What She Seems by Victorine E. Lieske

Up Next: Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

I just read Blood Line by Kate Hamilton.

I'm now reading Demonspawn by Glenn Bullion.

Up next is Hard Day's Knight by John G. Hartness.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

*Just Read*

 

*Current*



*Up Next*


----------



## DixieChick (Oct 22, 2009)

Just Read: *The Hangman's Daughter* Loved it.

Currently Reading: *The Walking Drum * by Louis L'Amour. (It's not a Western and it is good!)

Up Next: *Elizabeth Street*


----------



## JMCornwell (Apr 1, 2011)

Just read: A Lonely Death by Charles Todd
Currently reading: Dead in the Family by Charlaine Harris
Up next: A Special Relationship by Douglas Kennedy


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just read: _The Warsaw Anagrams_ by Richard Zimler. Reviewed it at _Noir Journal_.

Currently reading: _Fever Pitch_ by Nick Hornby.

Up next? I can't decide! There are too many, and you're all not helping


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking forward to Belvoir and The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland...both on my Kindle...will read on my flight to Spain on Saturday!


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

Just read - _High Crimes _ by Joseph Finder and _A Patriot's History of the United States _ by Larry Schweikart and Michael Allen (tore through both books)

Reading now - _Buried Alive: A Biography of Janis Joplin _ by Myra Friedman and _Noble House _ by James Clavell

Up next - Not sure yet, but _Noble House_ is gonna take a while! But probably _Textual Healing _ by Eric Smith--won a giveaway copy of it.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Just read THE BOOK THIEF (wonderful book!)

Currently reading SOMEWHERE IN TIME by Richard Mathieson

Up next perhaps OF HUMAN BONDAGE by Somerset Maugham.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've finished a couple of great books this week. I've blogged about them here:








http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-line-of-sight-by-david.html









http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-dead-man-ring-of-knives-by.html

I've also been reading a lot of graphic novels of late: Watchmen, Gamekeeper, Punisher, Batman. I'll probably read Neil Gaiman's Sandman series, From Hell and V for Vendetta.

I might also finally get around to finishing Season of the Harvest.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm currently reading Pray To Stay Dead by Mason James Cole, a paperback from Print Is Dead that's also available in ebook, I believe.  It's a zombie novel, with the zombie apocalypse starting in an alternate 1974.  I know there's a million of these zombie novels, but the writing is unusually strong in this one.  If you're into this subgenre, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Currently reading Hyperion by Dan Simmons. Just finished The Black God's War (full novel) by Moses Siregar (as a beta reader). Next? Depends on my mood, but likely a fantasy since I'll be in the mood after watching Game of Thrones on HBO!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just read _The Warsaw Anagrams_ by Richard Zimler. Grim mystery/crime set in the Warsaw Ghetto. Grim but good.

Currently: _Fever Pitch_ by Nick Hornby. Coming of age and not so much from a lifelong Arsenal (soccer club) fan. Funny and heartfelt but you have to love football to get some of it.

Next? ...

Has anyone read Philip Kerr's latest, _Field Gray_? (UK: Field Grey) It's part of the Bernie Gunther series and is more historical crime than anything. Just out in the US but it's been out in the UK. It's creeping up to the top of my pile fast.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm currently reading Amanda Brice's YA ballet mystery _Codename: Dancer_.


----------

